# 10 spd cassette: Shimano 105 to Dura Ace



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

I am upgrading my wheelset and currently have an Shimano 105 10 spd cassette (12-25), would it be of any value to upgrade to a Dura Ace cassette? The weight savings would be minimal (about 50 grams?), but would there be a performance difference? There is a very significant difference in price, I figure there has to be more than just the weight savings.

Also, could I put a 12-27 cassette on without a problem, the two extra teeth may be beneficial at times. I currently have an Ultegra derailler.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure there was another thread that discussed this. From what I recall the dura ace's durability may be less, possibly far less, than the 105 cassette. The DA is titanium with some kind of coating whereas the 105 is steel. 

IMHO I'd say there are cheaper ways and better places to save the 50g. Remember, saving weight in a cassette is much less noticeable than saving weight further out the wheel (like in the rim).


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

After upgrading from 9sp to 10sp and changing from Ultegra to Sram. I cannot see why anyone would pay full retail for a DA cassette over a 105. If you were sponsored or live next door to the DA factory, maybe. Otherwise save your monies and go with the 105. I doubt you will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

just go ultegra. its only a few bucks more than the 105 cassette on ebay. split the diffrence, thats what i did. i have a full dura ace bike except for the cassette and chain. i want the drivetrain to last!


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

stickystuff said:


> just go ultegra. its only a few bucks more than the 105 cassette on ebay. split the diffrence, thats what i did. i have a full dura ace bike except for the cassette and chain. i want the drivetrain to last!


Same here unless I get a killer deal on a DA cassette.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I wouldn't use my D/A cassettes if I couldn't get them at near dealer cost (my last two I paid $92)

Otherwise Ultegra is just as good. Never ridden a 105, but I would suspect that it would be good too.

Sometimes size availability is a bigger determining factor as to what to get, than D/A, Ultegra or 105.


----------



## ADAMAL68 (Sep 1, 2007)

Same here, I run DA everything except for cassette and chain. The price difference doesn't justify the small weight difference.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ADAMAL68 said:


> Same here, I run DA everything except for cassette and chain. The price difference doesn't justify the small weight difference.


Adam, as far as I am aware the cn7800 = cn6600 = cn5600. *I could be wrong*, but other than the "Dura-Ace HG cn-7800" stamped on the side plate, they are the exact same piece of equipment.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

zac said:


> Adam, as far as I am aware the cn7800 = cn6600 = cn5600. *I could be wrong*, but other than the "Dura-Ace HG cn-7800" stamped on the side plate, they are the exact same piece of equipment.


You are. The DA is made of titanium, which is where the weight savings comes from (and also the lack of durability as compared to a standard steel set.)

The 105 is fine. Not a bit of difference on the road. 

Also, the 27 will work fine.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Buy Two*



emejay said:


> ...would it be of any value to upgrade to a Dura Ace cassette?
> ...would there be a performance difference?


Save your money and buy two 105 cassettes. Then you can use whatever cassette is appropriate for the terrain you are riding. I can change a cassette faster than most people can change a tube. While you are getting a new cassette you may want to measure your chain and get a new one if necessary.

Unless you regularly are climbing hills or racing I would recommend the 13-25 cassette (only available in Ultegra). The 18t cog will see far more use than the 12t cog. Having a tightly spaced cassette particularly in the middle is a wonderful thing. 

Buy the 13-25 for everyday and have the 12-27 for when you head out to the hills. You will need to evaluate your own gearing though for your terrain and ability.



emejay said:


> ...could I put a 12-27 cassette on without a problem, the two extra teeth may be beneficial at times. I currently have an Ultegra derailler...


Generally should not be a problem. You will want to check your chain length and also avoid cross chaining.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*For compact drivers.*



danl1 said:


> The 105 is fine. Not a bit of difference on the road


True. Because the wildly popular 11-25 is not available in Ultegra, Trek specs the 105 11-25 cassette for the compact version of their otherwise Ultegra Madones. Hardly anyone notices, or cares.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

danl1 said:


> You are. The DA is made of titanium


Do you have a source for that, I am curious?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Only the larger cogs (18t and larger) are Ti. The lockring is aluminum instead of steel.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The only difference I see is that the Dura Ace chain has zink alloy pin _and_ roller plates and the Ultegra just has zink alloy pin plates. 'Grey' roller plates.

Here's a link:
http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1201217680052


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

zac said:


> Do you have a source for that, I am curious?


Shimano. Maybe I'm too trusting, but I figured they'd know what they made them out of. 

DA_Cassette


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

THANK YOU to all who replied, I love this forum to get info. I will stick with the 105, and even get a another cassete with a 27t for hilly rides. I will use the $$$ saved by not buying the D/A
for better use. Thanks again.


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*gifts*

not sure if they are worth the price or not but I got a dura ace cassette and a dura ace chain for my bday, though I really didn't even need a chain. I currently run all 105 including rear derailleur, so my question is will the dura ace chain, which I believe is more narrow than my current 2001, 105 chain, be better suited for the dura ace cassette or should I leave the 105 on there and keep the ace as a back up?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

mattrider said:


> not sure if they are worth the price or not but I got a dura ace cassette and a dura ace chain for my bday, though I really didn't even need a chain. I currently run all 105 including rear derailleur, so my question is will the dura ace chain, which I believe is more narrow than my current 2001, 105 chain, be better suited for the dura ace cassette or should I leave the 105 on there and keep the ace as a back up?


The chain should work with either. If you switch the cassette, switch the chain for optimal shifting. I'm guessing it's all 9sp.?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*New Chain*



mattrider said:


> ...my current 2001, 105 chain...


It might be time to put a new chain on, have you measured your current chain for wear? Particularly if you are also installing a new cassette as shifting/noise may not be what you want.


----------

